# NCAA Tournament 3rd Round Game Thread (Sunday)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

East Region:
12:15 ET: (7) Washington vs. (2) North Carolina - CBS
05:15 ET: (8) George Mason vs. (1) Ohio State- CBS
07:45 ET: (11) Marquette vs. (3) Syracuse - TruTv

West Region:
2:45 ET: (8) Michigan vs. (1) Duke - CBS
6:10 ET: (5) Arizona vs. (4) Texas - TNT

Southwest Region:
7:10 ET: (11) VCU vs. (3) Purdue - TBS
8:40 ET: (9) Illinois vs. (1) Kansas - TNT
9:40 ET: (10) Florida State vs. (2) Notre Dame - TBS


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Luckily, someone had the sense to put the Florida state Notre Dame game in the 9:40 slot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wish Jereme Richmond will play tonight vs Kansas, but doesnt look likely.



> TULSA, Okla. - Bruce Weber wouldn't assure it, but freshman Jereme Richmond is not expected to play this evening when Illinois meets Kansas in the Southwest Regional of the NCAA Tournament.
> 
> Richmond, who is No. 6 in the team in scoring and minutes played, was withheld from Illinois' 73-62 victory over Nevada-Las Vegas Friday night for what coach Bruce Weber called a violation of athletic department and team rules.
> 
> ...


http://www.herald-review.com/sports/illini/article_4a4cc260-52b2-11e0-abfc-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

This is not a riveting set of games on paper


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

East Region:
12:15 ET: (7) Washington vs. *(2) North Carolina* - CBS
05:15 ET: (8) George Mason vs. *(1) Ohio State*- CBS
07:45 ET: (11) Marquette vs. *(3) Syracuse* - TruTv

West Region:
2:45 ET: (8) Michigan vs. *(1) Duke *- CBS
6:10 ET: *(5) Arizona* vs. (4) Texas - TNT

Southwest Region:
7:10 ET: (11) VCU vs. *(3) Purdue* - TBS
8:40 ET: (9) Illinois vs. *(1) Kansas* - TNT
9:40 ET: *(10) Florida State* vs. (2) Notre Dame - TBS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Almost gametime.. hope this is a good one!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrence Ross coming out hot.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Unbelievable shooting for Washington...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Washington is playing well to start. This game scared me as a UNC fan because of how experienced Washington is. We need to pick it up on both ends of the court.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington is already up 10 points. This is what you were afraid of if you were UNC. They seem to get down early in ball games. Problem is, Washington has the offensive firepower to score 130 on you if you let them. Georgia's only way to stay in the game was to slow it down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zeller is going to get owned in the pros. He's just bigger than everyone else in college.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn I knew I should have picked up a pizza earlier. The Hungries strike right as the games start...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am just amazed that North Carolina only has one foul out there. I'm not sure Washington will win this game if the officials are going to give them homecourt advantage.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Zeller is going to get owned in the pros. He's just bigger than everyone else in college.


He's running the floor well, though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We are the tar heels!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> He's running the floor well, though.


I mean offensively almost all he has is that turnaround shot. He is pretty weak too and would get pushed off the block every single time in the pros. I like what he brings to our team, but I don't see it translating to the pros.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HB said:


> We are the tar heels!


And you're losing. Shouldn't you save that comment until you're up 10?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nothing is a foul on North Carolina. Come on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The second foul of the half, are you kidding me?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These refs man. Anything to help Carolina stay in the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Apelman that statement includes both the good and the bad about the team.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Its hard to get in alot of foul trouble with hometown cooking and more importantly you put little effort into defence.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> These refs man. Anything to help Carolina stay in the game.


Here we go again


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Henson is such an awful defender - he focuses on weakside blocks so much that his man defence and rest of team defence is compromised. Block numbers are so overrated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Isiah Thomas heating up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You see North Carolina is soft, you can intimidate them.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Zeller is a damn good college player


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Henson is such an awful defender - he focuses on weakside blocks so much that his man defence and rest of team defence is compromised. Block numbers are so overrated.


Blocks somehow always equal the DPOY too...I hate that. What about the guy who holds the other teams leading scorer from 22 per game to 12 instead of the guy who erases 4 potential points each game.

A guy like Jarvis Varnado...thats a different story.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CJ Wilcox played like this in the Pac-10 tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Zeller is getting away with fouls out there. How is he being allowed to just bump shooters.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got Marshall?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Carolina is lucky they got overseeded into Charlotte. It's obvious they'd be in real trouble if this was on a neutral floor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Washington too sloppy these last few minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

One point game in Charlotte.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Well Carolina was going to play in Charlotte if they were a 3 or 4 seed as well, so overseeding is not an issue from that perspective - and Washington is just as difficult as most 5/6 seeds. 

The question is why is the first weekend in North Carolina a disproportionate amount of times.

That was the worst defence on the three I have ever seen.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC is the ****ing worst defensive top 25 team in the country.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Lets Go Huskies!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Overton almost cost his team the game. Get the ball to Isiah Thomas.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Are you allowed to touch the ball when it is still out of bounds on an inbounds play?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Welp another turnover when you could win a game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Are you allowed to touch the ball when it is still out of bounds on an inbounds play?


It's not considered out of bounds, because it's in the air.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Is Henson the biggest ****ing idiot ever?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How is that not goaltending?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a dumb play by Henson, but it was a two pointer any way


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> It's not considered out of bounds, because it's in the air.


Thanks - I thought so, but wasn't 100% certain.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Diable said:


> That was a dumb play by Henson, but it was a two pointer any way


No doubt - it didn't cost the Huskies the game, but

1. Henson knocked the ball out of bounds on the heave giving the Huskies an unnecessary chance.

2. He would have not known if it was a two of three for sure, and could have got the goaltending.

The old saying Million Dollar Body, 10 Cent Brain


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The question is why is the first weekend in North Carolina a disproportionate amount of times.


That IS a good question. Seems like there are games in that state every year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

There are games in North Carolina because we have alot of experience successfully hosting tournament games. If you can't figure out the answer it's money, because the NCAA has always made money here.

I was thinking there had been more time on that half court shot...


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If you watch that play very closely, I don't believe that Henson ever touched the ball. It hits the front end.

Wouldn't have mattered anyway because it was clearly a 2.

However, it looks like Washington should've been granted 1.1 seconds instead of the 0.5 they were given.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Are NCAA kids dumber then ever or are we being more critical / getting more exposure.

Maybe I said the same thing last year, but it seems like I mutter to myself "What an idiot" more this year then ever,


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> If you watch that play very closely, I don't believe that Henson ever touched the ball. It hits the front end.
> 
> Wouldn't have mattered anyway because it was clearly a 2.
> 
> However, it looks like Washington should've been granted 1.1 seconds instead of the 0.5 they were given.


But if your Henson, why even do that? And why did he try to catch the ball on the heave?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Washington really was on the wrong side of the whistle the entire game in this one. Had the game been officiated fairly I believe that UNC would've lost. I'm alright with it though, I won $100 on the Tar Heels.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> But if your Henson, why even do that? And why did he try to catch the ball on the heave?


No question. Two very stupid plays within 1 second of each other.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just dont get why this one Duke fan comes on here and says ridiculous **** about UNC. Then again its not like Duke fans like UNC. Talking about being lucky to be seeded in Charlotte, come on. You know just as well that UNC played just as well as Duke down the stretch. They are seeded where they should be. At least he's stopped talking about Roy getting fired or Barnes being buried on Duke's bench. Oh and isn't it Royal for a Duke fan to even imply anything about homecourt advantage or officials helping out the home team. LOL

With that said, Sweet 16 bound courtesy of the Tar Heel express. How do y'all like our Fab 2?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully we play that Cuse' fan's team and send them packing too.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hopefully Henson comes out with the same smarts and egotistical team hurting defensive play next week and we should be in good shape.

Rick Jackson may bend him in half in the first ten minutes of the game.

But we need to take care of Marquette first.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> I just dont get why this one Duke fan comes on here and says ridiculous **** about UNC. Then again its not like Duke fans like UNC. Talking about being lucky to be seeded in Charlotte, come on. You know just as well that UNC played just as well as Duke down the stretch. They are seeded where they should be. At least he's stopped talking about Roy getting fired or Barnes being buried on Duke's bench. Oh and isn't it Royal for a Duke fan to even imply anything about homecourt advantage or officials helping out the home team. LOL
> 
> With that said, Sweet 16 bound courtesy of the Tar Heel express. How do y'all like our Fab 2?


What Duke fan? Who the hell are you talking about? TM is long gone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Diable of course


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Whatever happened to TM - he was a good guy


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Why do the reporters insist on asking such long winded and specific questions? They always ask questions that take longer to ask than to respond to. I thought an interview was supposed to be centered on the interviewee, no one wants to hear you talk Tracy Wolfson.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Is Henson the biggest ****ing idiot ever?


No, just the biggest idiot since Overton took a halfcourt shot when he had 5.4 seconds left on the clock.

And Overton isn't either, just the biggest idiot since Nasir Robinson fouled Matt Howard 90 feet from the basket with time expiring in a tie game. 

And Robinson isn't either, just the biggest idiot of the last 0.7 seconds since Shelvin Mack's mind-bogglingly stupid foul. 

And well, Mack's stupidity only goes as far back as the end of the SDSU game, where it looked like the entire roster of seniors was trying to lose on purpose. 

The early rounds of the BE tournament featured Villanova and Marquette teams that appeared insistent on throwing games away late. 

I really don't remember college players being this dumb. Do they not practice this stuff anymore? 

Sorry guys, if the defining characteristic of your tournament is "late game stupidity", it isn't a good tournament. Yet.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

17 Years Ago Today on a Sunday Afternoon, the 8 seed Boston College defeated the 1 seed and defending national champion North Carolina in a classic game.

History will repeat itself today as Michigan shocks the defending champion Duke


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> UNC is the ****ing worst defensive top 25 team in the country.


It is bizarre. They seem to alternate between dominating defense/horrible offense and dominating offense/horrible defense. Every game is close, and Harrison Barnes usually wins it for them. 

If they play a complete game on both ends of the floor, they can beat anybody. But I don't think I've seen that happen very often, the BC game was one and maybe Duke in Chapel Hill...


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 17 Years Ago Today on a Sunday Afternoon, the 8 seed Boston College defeated the 1 seed and defending national champion North Carolina in a classic game.
> 
> History will repeat itself today as Michigan shocks the defending champion Duke


Most underrated story of the season is the rise of Michigan. Led exclusively by Fr/So, Beilein's system takes time to learn and obviously they figured it out within the last 15 games. With everybody back, this may very well be a top 10 team for 11-12. 

Who could imagine such a thing 2 months ago?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Irving/Smith/Dawkins/Singler/Mason Plumlee

LOVE this lineup. Dawkins a floor stretcher, Singler much more effective at the 4.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Novak draining 3's so far.. 22-20 Duke


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Go Michigan!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan is going to be good next year. Beilein has some athletes in Morris, Hardaway and Morgan to go along with some pretty good shooters.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 17 Years Ago Today on a Sunday Afternoon, the 8 seed Boston College defeated the 1 seed and defending national champion North Carolina in a classic game.
> 
> History will repeat itself today as Michigan shocks the defending champion Duke


North Carolina lost that game in Landover, MD (Cap Centre, the old homecourt of the Georgetown Hoyas). Since the game is in North Carolina, hard to see Duke losing this game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Duke is simply the better team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I read an article earlier today and Michigan basically had to fire two assistants (long-time Beilein friends) and bring in younger assistants. I remember both Bacari Alexander who played for those good Detroit teams in '98 and '99 (beat St. John's and UCLA). Then Lavall Jordan he played for the 2000 Butler team coached by Barry Collier. If you wonder why he looks so familiar, it's because he was the one who missed the front end of a one-and-one against Florida that allowed Mike Miller to hit the game winning shot and launch the Gators to the Final Four. He could have put his team up 3, but choked on the line.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Had to fire them because they were doing a poor job recruiting?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Singler is cautionary tale of a guy who gets no better the longer he's in college.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> No, just the biggest idiot since Overton took a halfcourt shot when he had 5.4 seconds left on the clock.
> 
> And Overton isn't either, just the biggest idiot since Nasir Robinson fouled Matt Howard 90 feet from the basket with time expiring in a tie game.
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with the rant and the conclusion either. (except the first handful of gmaes which involved playmaking)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> Had to fire them because they were doing a poor job recruiting?


The players just were not getting better. I mean you have Manny Harris and Deshawn Sims, with Novak and Douglass and you can't make the tournament? He either was going to fire those coaches or he was gonna be replaced. Michigan believes they should be in the tournament every season and with their tradition, they probably should be.

Next year Michigan should be at least one of the 12 best teams in the country (so anything less than a 4 seed would be a disappointing year).


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tom said:


> This is not a riveting set of games on paper


No, thats for sure. Only ones that stand out are Marquette vs. Syracuse and VCU vs. Purdue. Washington vs. UNC turned out to be good though so we'll see what happens.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> North Carolina lost that game in Landover, MD (Cap Centre, the old homecourt of the Georgetown Hoyas). Since the game is in North Carolina, hard to see Duke losing this game.


They are hanging around. But yes, the possibility of getting Dookied by the refs in the second half is quite large.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

How the **** is that a foul against Michigan?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I saw Washington vs UNC as a riveting game on paper. I knew it would be up tempo with good action and it should be competitive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With one second left. Come on refs.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And the **** begins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Next year North Carolina and Duke will be in Greensboro (because they will have a pod). In 2013, the tournament will not be in North Carolina, thankfully.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeez still no decision on Richmond for Illinois.. are we making this a game-time decision? lol


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Novak, Douglass, Hardaway, Morris, and Smotrycz starting to look like Gansey, Herber, Nichols and Pittsnogle out there. Belein slowly molding this team into his old WVU teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not when the ball hits the ground? Since when. His officials screwed up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

These long breaks are so anticlimactic. The NCAA tourney is supposed to be running pretty much non-stop during the ten hours of each of the first four days.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Duke is getting way too many second chance opportunities. If Belein has anybody on the bench that can rebound, I suggest he brings that person in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All that contact and no foul, but you can't touch Singler.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nolan Smith is taking this game over


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

O hey, refs in favor of Duke, how can that be?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

The reality is that Michigan is still a year away and you're not kidding about Singler. What happened?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: NCAA Tournament 3rd Round Game Thread (Saturday)*

Well, this post is just confusing now. :laugh:

Go Michigan!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Michigan is playing some excellent defense and they are right back in it. By the way, I am hoping Irving is still recovering because that guy can't blow by anyone. He's supposed to be the best player in the draft?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I merged it into this one, Basel.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Michigan is playing some excellent defense and they are right back in it. By the way, I am hoping Irving is still recovering because that guy can't blow by anyone. He's supposed to be the best player in the draft?


People are talking about him as a can't miss NBA point guard, but to me, he's nowhere athletic enough to be a star. He's just a decent pro prospect.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> lol I merged it into this one, Basel.


:laugh:


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Michigan has to find a way to come up with stops. They tried the 1-3-1 for a possession there but it didn't work. Duke is just too tough offensively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Morris is making a name for himself though in this tournament.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darius Morris playing take 'em with a nice fade away.

Then a nice feed to Morgan. Michigan cuts it to 6. C'mon Blue.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Duke's transition defense is bad, really bad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Duke's transition defense is bad, really bad.


Same with Michigan's rebounding.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Another offensive ****ing rebound and put-back for Duke.

Just too much on the glass.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> People are talking about him as a can't miss NBA point guard, but to me, he's nowhere athletic enough to be a star. He's just a decent pro prospect.


 I am not even sure he is better than Brandon Knight.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Michigan and Wisconsin will be the Big 10 favorites next year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting that Nolan Smith never demanded the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One-point game!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hardaway wow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1 pt game with 1;18 left.. wow


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tim Hardaway Jr. cuts it to one.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes sir, Tim Hardaway!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ruh-roh!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta get that rebound.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Big FG by Irving. That once again was on a second chance opportunity.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Eh, I don't like the 2 when you allow 20 seconds to come off the clock.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Umm travel?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> The players just were not getting better. I mean you have Manny Harris and Deshawn Sims, with Novak and Douglass and you can't make the tournament? He either was going to fire those coaches or he was gonna be replaced. Michigan believes they should be in the tournament every season and with their tradition, they probably should be.
> 
> Next year Michigan should be at least one of the 12 best teams in the country (so anything less than a 4 seed would be a disappointing year).


This is simple. Beilein's system is extremely effective, but highly dependent on personnel that both fit and buy into the system. I don't think Harris or Sims ever bought in, and I'm not sure if they were ever going to be good fits. These guys are buying in, and this group has 2+ years left. Could make a final four before its over with...

Another scary thought for Big Ten opponents. Jordan Morgan blew out his knee last year and is still clearly hobbled. He is an excellent finisher around the rim, but doesn't run the floor or rebound very well. A non-factor as a shot blocker. 

I would think with an offseason strengthening/general conditioning, he'll come back as a different type of athlete and be the most improved player on the team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duke survives. Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Morris should have given the ball to Hardaway.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damn.. great 1st two games today.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

And while he missed, that is exactly why you don't need to call timeouts on these last second possessions.

You can get better looks in helter skelter, then when the coaches try to micro manage and let the opposition defence set up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Duke played really poorly once they went to killing clock. Irving has to be better for them to win it all. He's clearly not more than 80% right now, but who knows how much is rust, being out of game shape and actually being injured.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These games are staggered poorly and I'm pissed that CBS is trying to get us to watch all these commercials. I've been watching ESPN-News on commercial breaks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

That was a great effort by Michigan. That is not the greatest squad in the world.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

O well, ye Dukes survive this one. Tremendous effort by Michigan. From that Big ten conference.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I just hate all those TruTv commercials. I didn't know the channel existed until this happened and I don't think they did anything except plug a bunch of shows I'd never watch without a gun to my head.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Resilient bunch. I thought Michigan was going to get blown out when Duke went up 52-39.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hancock out for George Mason


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Tough break for VCU


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Irving is clearly not 100%, which is good for the rest of the bracket. Really good effort from Michigan. I like this team moving forward.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mason had enough trouble without losing Hancock. He really shined for them against Nova


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

While I am sure no one really cares, the coverage is even worse in Canada -- and the sad thing is it used to actually be better her then in the states.

We used to get a CBS East, CBS West affiliate (which would often show a differnt game), and one of the Canadian sports networks would carry it. The Score just showed only 6 minutes an hour of commercials, so they would usually try to show a game that is not on main CBS, and also do look ins during commercial breaks . Before that we had Sporsnet, which had four regional networks, and they would show a different game on each. So our coverage was superior to what I got when I worked in the states one time during the tourney.

Now we don't get TBS anymore, TNT or whatever the hell is TRU TV. TSN, became the new Canadian carrier, and while they have two channels, they often occupy one other channel with ****ing hockey.

Worse then that, they show the same ****ing game as CBS alot of the time. Thanks alot retards, you could at least show a game on a channel we don't have.

Tonight I am not even sure I will get to see Syracuse. They will show the Texas game (rightfully so) but the second network will be showing god damn hockey.

**** off TSN you hockey loving ****tards.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> These games are staggered poorly and I'm pissed that CBS is trying to get us to watch all these commercials. I've been watching ESPN-News on commercial breaks.


Well your man Chuck continually reminds us they paid 10.8 billion dollars for these games. They have to recoup that money somehow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be so awesome to see George Mason win this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cam Long getting all the iron there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9-2 start for G. Mason.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

5 straight pts, and now forced TO by OSU.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

10-0 run for OSU just like that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mason hanging in there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sullinger plays like he has ankle weights on.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Buckeyes up 25 with 1 min left in half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

So everyone understands how Wisconsin got blown out by these guys in Columbus now right?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

3 at the buzzer for OSU. 


52-26, Buckeyes at the half.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fortunately Texas/Arizona is about to start.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

6-2 Texas early.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> So everyone understands how Wisconsin got blown out by these guys in Columbus now right?


Haha I already knew how they did. These guys are really good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona has this game being played at a pace they can win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas down 10.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Rick Barnes does not exude confidence at all.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ohio State 16/23 from 3 today :krazy:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Steve Kerr got to broadcast the Arizona/Texas game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hey Matta, empty your bench you *******.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

George Mason-Ohio State "Throw the damn towel."


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Barnes is such an overrated coach. Constantly under achieving.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HKF said:


> People are talking about him as a can't miss NBA point guard, but to me, he's nowhere athletic enough to be a star. He's just a decent pro prospect.


The draft this year is weak. Irving does have good athleticism though, not elite athleticism in the mold of Rose or Wall, but he is a good athlete and he is a great shooter, ball handler and is very aggressive when he decides to put the ball on the floor. Duke fans who act like he is some type of speedster who blows by people with ease like Rose or Lawson used to do are deluding themselves though. Even before his injury, I was kind of surprised at his quickness given what people were saying about him, but I was pretty surprised at what a good shooter and how savvy he was for a freshman though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas better get some stops.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Give me five of the best players out of the state of Texas every year for crying out loud. Rick Barnes makes those And 1 Tour coaches look like Wooden out there!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU taking it to Purdue.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Derrick Williams is a man child though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandon Rozzell is on fire.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU just needs to get to the Sweet Sixteen. They can beat Florida State or Notre Dame. Just need to keep pouring it on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derrick Williams through two defenders for the facial.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its actually been a great day of basketball


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was just saying, doing NBA moves in college doesn't work. Syracuse's defense is fantastic. You wonder if they can win a title with this backcourt.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Could Williams be picked one? This guy is relentless on offense.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I just don't see it. He's nothing more than a roleplayer in the NBA. A good roleplayer, but really he's a guy who earns his supper doing the little things even at the college level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I suppose he could be. I still think that it's an indictment on how bad the class is.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Texas up 2. 27 secs left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow that wasn't a foul?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Williams doesn't seem to have much of a face-up game. Just trying to muscle his way through defenders.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Five-second violation on Texas. Wow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

5 sec violation LOL


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol 5 seconds.. wow.. 

AND ONE ARIZONA!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoa Williams and1


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Williams doesn't seem to have much of a face-up game. Just trying to muscle his way through defenders.


Correct but and 1


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Game over. Arizona wins.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Arizona wins. 

And I had Texas beating Duke in the next round.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No foul? Wow what a finish though..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Kay Yow can fire up the private jet and go see Rick Barnes now...Assuming they really think he's their guy like some have speculated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona advances. Texas has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man some great games today.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Diable said:


> I guess Kay Yow can fire up the private jet and go see Rick Barnes now...Assuming they really think he's their guy like some have speculated.


?

I have to admit, sometimes I read your posts and wonder how ****ing weird you are.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

cory joseph called timeout. 5 second call was awful.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> Man some great games today.


I've seen screw up after screw up, teams that can't handle the pressure.

Used to be games were decided by winning teams making great plays, not by losing teams making stupid plays.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Isn't that a downgrade for Barnes?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Scoop being Scoop


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HB said:


> Isn't that a downgrade for Barnes?


It absolutely is, just odn't tell an NC State fan that. Had a State fan at work tell me last week that it's the best job in basketball. In reality, while it may be the highest paying coaching gig, jumping into Roy Williams's and Coach K's backyard may very well be career suicide.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

VCU up 59-44 on Purdue 14:12 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

apelman42 said:


> ?
> 
> I have to admit, sometimes I read your posts and wonder how ****ing weird you are.


He is talking about the NC State AD who wants Rick Barnes to coach the Wolfpack.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Arizona advances. Texas has no one to blame but themselves.


the 5 second call that game arizona the ball back was awful and there was a ton of contact all over the final play that could have put texas on the line to win. but yeah, texas played sloppy a lot of the game and hamilton shouldn't have been trying to draw a charge on arizona's last possession.

still can't even comprehend that 5 second call. the ref clearly gets to 4 and then joseph turns and calls timeout. then he makes the 5 second call. joseph did his job perfectly.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> cory joseph called timeout. 5 second call was awful.


+1

They got robbed, that wasn't even close to a 5 sec. Still I have no idea why Barnes called a timeout in the first place and run the risk.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think Derrick Williams got exposed by Tristan Thompson today. Thompson's stock skyrocketing right now, he can impact both ends in the NBA as a rookie.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU is just kicking Purdue's ass now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The rule is that you can't call a timeout after the ref calls 4. You either have to throw it in or eat the turnover.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

When was the last time an 11 seed wiped the floor with a 3 seed in the 2nd round? I understand that 11's have made it further than the sweet 16 before, but how about this type of whooping? Really pathetic way for Purdue to go out, I didn't expect it from them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Purdue is playing like crap today, they have no energy. VCU is getting whatever they want on both ends.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Look at the lack of athleticism on Purdue versus VCU. I mean VCU has way more athletes and then they can also shoot.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> The rule is that you can't call a timeout after the ref calls 4. You either have to throw it in or eat the turnover.


if that's the case, that's the most ****ing retarded rule in the game. if you clearly call timeout before 5 seconds, how can you not be granted the timeout? makes no sense.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I think that Duke rolls Zona next week.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Purdue cut it to 13.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MonkeyBallZJr said:


> +1
> 
> They got robbed, that wasn't even close to a 5 sec. Still I have no idea why Barnes called a timeout in the first place and run the risk.


there was still the dumb foul by hamilton(why give them a chance for the lead going for a charge) and jcovan wasting too much time bringing the ball up the court that helped texas lose the game. of course there also is jcovan getting fouled on his final shot and texas getting fouled on the rebound as well. and i would have been fine with those no calls with how the game was being called up until balbay got dropped by that cheap elbow. doesn't seem correct to suddenly start blowing the whistle all the time after letting things go all game and then suddenly swallow it again for the final possession.

oh well. texas will be much better next year with kabongo coming in. actually, much better is probably an overstatement. they'll be better though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But you will lose Hamilton and most likely Thompson.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> He is talking about the NC State AD who wants Rick Barnes to coach the Wolfpack.


Kay Yow is the athletic director at NC State? I could've sworn that she passed away from breast cancer a couple years ago.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> When was the last time an 11 seed wiped the floor with a 3 seed in the 2nd round? I understand that 11's have made it further than the sweet 16 before, but how about this type of whooping? Really pathetic way for Purdue to go out, I didn't expect it from them.


It's exactly the same thing that's happened to Wisconsin in years past. When you have an elite defense, but can't score all that well you can get absolutely trashed by a team that gets hot. VCU is hot tonight just like Cornell and Steph Curry in the past against UW.



apelman42 said:


> Kay Yow is the athletic director at NC State? I could've sworn that she passed away from breast cancer a couple years ago.


I thought this too.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I think Derrick Williams got exposed by Tristan Thompson today. Thompson's stock skyrocketing right now, he can impact both ends in the NBA as a rookie.


how can thompson impact the offensive end in the nba as a rookie? there's just no way. he has no offensive game at all from anywhere outside the paint at this point.

and i'd be shocked to see thompson leave early. i expect at least one more year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Debbie Yow is the AD at State...I misspoke


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Kay Yow is the athletic director at NC State? I could've sworn that she passed away from breast cancer a couple years ago.


State AD is Debbie Yow.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> But you will lose Hamilton and most likely Thompson.


both said they are staying. i think hamilton is probably gone anyway. can't see thompson leaving though. he'll be playing at texas next year with all his canadian friends.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

No surprise, Jereme Richmond will NOT be playing tonight for Illinois.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Purdue getting rolled


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> No surprise, Jereme Richmond will NOT be playing tonight for Illinois.


Probably makes them better TBH. Dude is selfish.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> there was still the dumb foul by hamilton(why give them a chance for the lead going for a charge) and jcovan wasting too much time bringing the ball up the court that helped texas lose the game. of course there also is jcovan getting fouled on his final shot and texas getting fouled on the rebound as well. and i would have been fine with those no calls with how the game was being called up until balbay got dropped by that cheap elbow. doesn't seem correct to suddenly start blowing the whistle all the time after letting things go all game and then suddenly swallow it again for the final possession.
> 
> oh well. texas will be much better next year with kabongo coming in.



I just realize it was Hamilton that called the timeout instead of Barnes, idiotic...there was no reason to call the timeout at all. I also have never heard of this can't call timeout after 4 second rule that HKF stated, can't find any links either. You're right about Brown, way too slow bringing the ball up the court, terrible shot choice as well, everyone knew that the Arizona defence was going to collapse on him and he still chose to take it.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The NCAA Rulebook is not hard to find online. If you can't find it then it's your fault.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU in the sweet sixteen. How sweet it is.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well.. at least that 12-1 run knocked us out pretty early against Kansas

Maybe Bruce can give em our awesome fist speech?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

18 point thrashing of Purdue. See ya next year Boilers.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> how can thompson impact the offensive end in the nba as a rookie? there's just no way. he has no offensive game at all from anywhere outside the paint at this point.
> 
> and i'd be shocked to see thompson leave early. i expect at least one more year.


There's this thing called offensive rebounding I heard about one time...and supposedly Tristan Thompson is good at it. 

What's an offensive rebound anyways?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the Orange to win this game, but it's a heck of a ball game so far.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> The NCAA Rulebook is not hard to find online. If you can't find it then it's your fault.


Didn't say I couldn't find the rulebook, I couldn't find any links that supported the 4 second rule. Nowhere in the rulebook does it say anything about this.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cmon Illini.. make it a close one to finish the half.. thats all I ask. McCamey has to step up and hasnt been shooting good tonight so far.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know that I'd root for Marquette if I were a Carolina fan


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I could be losing a final four team due to a conference opponent. Syracuse should be able to beat Marquette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great call by the officials.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a boneheaded play


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, this would be a tough loss for Syracuse, to lose to a conference member in the tourney.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Not too shabby I guess.. 33-29 Kansas at the half.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I've seen screw up after screw up, teams that can't handle the pressure.
> 
> Used to be games were decided by winning teams making great plays, not by losing teams making stupid plays.


Its a sad day for America, everybody...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am sure Roy is going to love this match up, now where's that Syracuse fan that said his team would knock the Heels out?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Orange about to go down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Its a sad day for America, everybody...


Sad for who? The folks at Marquette, Butler, Chapel Hill?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette's just a tough team.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Scoop Jardine has got to be one of the worst game mangement PG ive have ever seen...He is horrible in the last 2 mins of games if he wasnt Syracuse started PG Syracuse would be a much better team


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Good luck to Marquette. They played a good game and deserve the sweet 16 - we made some mistakes but we did hand it to them. Good luck to all other fans on this board, except for HB.

I don't respect you HB just like everyone else on this board thinks your a useless waste of space. It is something you have to proud of.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> Sad for who? The folks at Marquette, Butler, Chapel Hill?


For everybody that wants to watch good basketball, and not whatever this is. Seems like these teams are more concerned about being the last ones to crap the bed than actually winning the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah I was really impressed with Marquette's defense when Duke played them in...what the Hall of Fame thing in KC. They really go hard on defense.


I would be extremely happy if FSU wins this game and we get more Sweet 16 teams than the Big East.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I don't respect you HB just like everyone else on this board thinks your a useless waste of space. It is something you have to proud of.


Does anyone on this board respect that Bandwagon fan? He seems to know less about College Basketball then my 3 y/o niece


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Good luck to Marquette. They played a good game and deserve the sweet 16 - we made some mistakes but we did hand it to them. Good luck to all other fans on this board, except for HB.
> 
> I don't respect you HB just like everyone else on this board thinks your a useless waste of space. It is something you have to proud of.


:laugh: its a message board take a chill pill. Should I care about your respect? How does that help improve my life in any way? I come here talk sports and leave it at that. Seriously its not that big of a deal. I know your team just lost but you have this habit of getting way too personal, and then offering some weak apology afterwards.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

FSH said:


> Does anyone on this board respect that Bandwagon fan? He seems to know less about College Basketball then my 3 y/o niece


Bandwagon fan? Haha look at the touchy Syracuse fans. What other team besides UNC do I support?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

This is by far the worst NCAA Tournament I can remember. I didn't think it could get worse than 2006, and this makes 2006 look like the 1993 freaking NBA finals


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Marquette's just a tough team.


The thing is they kinda aren't. They have a lot of athletes but they are EXTREMELY vulnerable. I honestly think UNC will beat them by about 25 unless they lay an egg. Zeller and Henson could combine for 60 points easy.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> Yeah I was really impressed with Marquette's defense when Duke played them in...what the Hall of Fame thing in KC. They really go hard on defense.
> 
> 
> I would be extremely happy if FSU wins this game and we get more Sweet 16 teams than the Big East.


You actually think Marquette winning that game and making the Sweet 16 had anything to do with Marquette? Did you watch the final 5 minutes of the game?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HB said:


> Bandwagon fan? Haha look at the touchy Syracuse fans. What other team besides UNC do I support?


lol you went on yesterday about how many titles UNC and Duke won in the last 10 years and how the Big East has had no teams in the Final Four last 10 years and you showed have much you know about College Basketball on both accounts...And you seems to be a UNC fan just because they have won titles


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> The thing is they kinda aren't. They have a lot of athletes but they are EXTREMELY vulnerable. I honestly think UNC will beat them by about 25 unless they lay an egg. Zeller and Henson could combine for 60 points easy.


You think they won't lay an egg? Can they really stop Henson from giving the game away again?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> lol you went on yesterday about how many titles UNC and Duke won in the last 10 years and how the Big East has had no teams in the Final Four last 10 years...And you seems to be a UNC fan just because they have won titles


Umm I was rooting for UNC when they had Doherty, yes Matt Doherty. Do tell what titles they won during his tenure? Heck last year when they were playing their way into the NIT, guess who was still supporting them on here. Yup same band wagon fan.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You think they won't lay an egg? Can they really stop Henson from giving the game away again?


It really won't matter. I don't think Marquette can shoot over UNC's perimeter length and I REALLY don't think there is ANYONE on Marquette who can play enough post defense to make this competitive.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Notre Dame loses this game, Pitino has to concede that the Big East was overrated.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I have conceded before the tournament started that the Big East conference probably still deserved 11 teams, but as group they were quite overseeded. Its bearing out now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I also don't think Marquette can beat UNC either. I thought Syracuse could with their defacto homecourt (game played in Newark). And this is quite possibly the best shooting I have ever seen from Florida State.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You actually think Marquette winning that game and making the Sweet 16 had anything to do with Marquette? Did you watch the final 5 minutes of the game?


I hate to be the fan that says the only reason the other team won, was because we lost it. 

Scoop was Scoop at the end, and their was other headscratchers, but at the same time credit to Marquette for being right there with five minutes to go.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

If FSU beats ND omg... I will LOL so hard at all these pundits who pimp the big east and talk about how crappy the ACC is.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse could have beat UNC (it would have been a toss up game), but you have to win the ball games to get to that point, and UNC beat a quality 7 seed today.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What kinda bs call was that... good lord.. oh well


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Morris brother totally out of bounds and the refs miss it. These guys are terrible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

College refs are unexplainable. Are these guys all Dick Bavetta's relatives?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That didn't look like much for a double t, just tell them to chill first


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida State has hit six three pointers.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh get up already, Marcus Morris. You made your point.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You better pray the Seminoles don't keep on hitting shots, because they are just an extraordinary defensive team


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Marcus Morris is down.. McCamey made good defensive play but collided into him. He's up now though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fla St. is on fire!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where does Illinois go for points now?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> The NCAA Rulebook is not hard to find online. If you can't find it then it's your fault.


the ncaa rulebook isn't hard to find. the only having 4 seconds to call timeout? not something i've ever seen in the ncaa rulebook or heard until tonight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It sounds like a morgue at the United Center. Meanwhile Tulsa is rocking.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Unless San Diego State wins it all, my bracket is toast already, so now I'm just rooting for the craziest upsets...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida State is probably the best defensive team in the nation.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I will go nuts if TSN2 pulls away from the Kansas game for curling coverage.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Think about this, if Florida State wins and Kansaswins, they would have to beat a 16 (Boston U.), 9 (Illinois), 12 (Richmond) and a 10-11 (FSU/VCU). What a crazy region this is turning out to be.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't think Notre Dame's going to figure this out.

21 points in the waning moments of the first half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man get Crandall Head back in there.. or Brandon Paul.. I guess


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> The rule is that you can't call a timeout after the ref calls 4. You either have to throw it in or eat the turnover.





Nimreitz said:


> The NCAA Rulebook is not hard to find online. If you can't find it then it's your fault.


oh and i know this doesn't matter but they actually corrected themselves. this isn't a rule. you can call timeout whenever you want.






video of joseph clearly calling the timeout before 5 seconds is up


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I will go nuts if TSN2 pulls away from the Kansas game for curling coverage.


That'd be my sign to just move if I lived there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That is not an offensive foul. That's a block.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> Florida State is probably the best defensive team in the nation.


It is really amazing that they have had the best defensive rating in the NCAA in back to back years.

Obviously its some personnel, and some Hamilton. But is it one more then the other?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

51-46, Kansas 8:44 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would boo too, that was a clear blocking foul.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

They just cut the game for curling. I swear to God. 

This is absolutely pathetic. No lie, the coverage for the NCAA tourney in the past was better in Canada, because we would get two CBS's plus a Canadian broadcaster who did not show many commercials and would jump from game to game. 

The new network that just got it is pathetic in their lack of respect, and we don't have TBS/TNT/TRU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> It is really amazing that they have had the best defensive rating in the NCAA in back to back years.
> 
> Obviously its some personnel, and some Hamilton. But is it one more then the other?


If you check their roster, look at the size of their team. They have 6'11+ bigs, 6'8+ swingmen and then big guards too 6'3+. They are a very tall team and they guard very hard. 

Damn, if McCamey could stop playing like a bum, Illinois might have a shot.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

10 pt game again for Kansas.

Then Richardson drills a 3 for Illinois.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I still cannot get over how Texas ALWAYS seems to choke no matter how talented they are.

People seriously cal out Roy Williams for only being a good recruiter and not a good game coach, I disagree that title goes to Rick Barnes.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charles might not know jack about college basketball, but he's entertaining...And he's ripping the Big East too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Reminds me of Mack Brown until he got Vince Young.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Illinois just can't get enough offense to get over the hump.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Illinois was a couple of good possessions away from making this a game, but they let it slip through their fingers instead


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't know about McCamey's bball IQ, but he darn sure has a ridiculous usage rate for his skill level.

Tisdale also seems to have a lot of all-around skills for a big man, but he's been doing dumb stuff all night too.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Thank god McCamey & Tisdale are gone after this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Diable said:


> Charles might not know jack about college basketball, but he's entertaining...And he's ripping the Big East too.


But Charles is right. The Big East has a couple of NBA players and I came name them for you.

Kemba Walker - UConn
Jeremy Lamb - UConn
Alex Oriakhi - UConn
Roscoe Smith - UConn
Kris Joseph - Syracuse
Moustaf Yarou - Villanova
CJ Fair - Syracuse
Marshon Brooks - Providence
Yancey Gates - Cincinnati

Based on what I saw this year, that's the list. UConn has four of those guys, but three of them are really young.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Taylor to Morris. Boom.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So is Bruce Weber on the hot seat in Champlain? Seems like they fit the profile of the type of fanbase that doesn't tolerate mediocrity


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

When I watch Demetri McCamey, I get Jamont Gordon flashbacks.

That's not a compliment, btw.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I can see why Illinois fans are so bitter about losing Self, because he would have made the Illini a national power (like Thad Matta has done at Ohio State). Bruce Weber just can't recruit to do anything on the level of what he did back when he had Self's recruits in '05.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> But Charles is right. The Big East has a couple of NBA players and I came name them for you.
> 
> Kemba Walker - UConn
> Jeremy Lamb - UConn
> ...


Well the Big East did not have the best prospects but what created the quanity of good teams, is that they were all very experienced. I would also say your a bit generous with some on that list.

It seems this experience allowed the Big East to excel out of conference and in preseason tourney games prior to January, but everyone has caught up.

As I said before the Big East deserved alot of tourney teams this year, but the fact that they all fed off each other led to alot of overseeded teams. It was quantity rather then quality.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp Kansas looks good.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> So is Bruce Weber on the hot seat in Champlain? Seems like they fit the profile of the type of fanbase that doesn't tolerate mediocrity


Hell yes he should be. Less than .500 records, pathetic NIT appearance, and this disappointing team (which was more talented than it happened).. He's not a pathetic coach but I think it's time for a change.. not gonna get a damn thing out of Weber no matter what.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> But Charles is right. The Big East has a couple of NBA players and I came name them for you.
> 
> Kemba Walker - UConn
> Jeremy Lamb - UConn
> ...


That's not a very reassuring list. Most if not all of them are role players.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> I can see why Illinois fans are so bitter about losing Self, because he would have made the Illini a national power (like Thad Matta has done at Ohio State). Bruce Weber just can't recruit to do anything on the level of what he did back when he had Self's recruits in '05.


At this point, I'm just relieved they beat UNLV...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tristan Thompson said he's coming back. A weak draft well just got even more pathetic.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Tristan Thompson said he's coming back. A weak draft well just got even more pathetic.


he said that after their last game. jordan hamilton said the same thing. tristan is definitely coming back. we'll see on hamilton.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> When I watch Demetri McCamey, I get Jamont Gordon flashbacks.
> 
> That's not a compliment, btw.


Oh man Gordon was the ****!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I literally find it hilarious that Ben Hansbrough was player of the year in the Big East. This tournament shows once again why it's important to play games on neutral sites and actually challenge yourself out of conference on the road. Butler did that, so did Marquette, so did VCU and UConn. Some of these other teams like Syracuse who don't leave the state of New York until they play conference games, got their feelings hurt when they didn't have the homecrowd. 

Cie la vie.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Florida State making shots like they are tonight is a bad matchup for this ND team. Brey did a really good job this year, but I don't see him ever consistently recruiting the type of talent to get ND far in the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Well the Big East did not have the best prospects but what created the quanity of good teams, is that they were all very experienced. I would also say your a bit generous with some on that list.
> 
> It seems this experience allowed the Big East to excel out of conference and in preseason tourney games prior to January, but everyone has caught up.
> 
> As I said before the Big East deserved alot of tourney teams this year, but the fact that they all fed off each other led to alot of overseeded teams. It was quantity rather then quality.


You need NBA talent to win this whole thing. UConn has four future NBA players. Oriakhi I'm a little leery of, but he has the tools to be a Shelden Williams type, while I have no doubt Roscoe Smith and Jeremy Lamb end up NBA players.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Irish may as well be down 30...Unless FSU goes stone cold they're in a whole lotta trouble


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> That's not a very reassuring list. Most if not all of them are role players.


That's not the point. 

UNC's 2009 team had: Ty Lawson, Wayne Ellington, Tyler Hansbrough and Danny Green. All of those guys are role players.

UNC's 2005 team had: Sean May, Rashad McCants, Ray Felton, Marvin Williams and Jaward Williams. All of those guys are role players. 

Duke's team last year: Singler, Smith, The Plumlee's.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse has had one team recently who really tested themselves on the road in out of conference.

The 2009 team played Kansas in Kansas City, and Memphis in Memphis, and won both games. That team was tough (a little thuggish and unlikable) and won the 6OT game before being run over by Blake Griffin in the sweet 16.

I would like to see them do something like that every year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

NO MORE UNI CRAP! KU is the sweet 16 I can not believe I am saying this, thank goodness CBS is going to be back for all games. I can not stand NBA announcers calling games. I think TNT/TBS needs to have some college games though out the year to know what the hell they are talking about. SIr Charles, I am looking at you


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm, this is just an asswhooping in Chicago.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I grew as sick of this Alicia Keys/HP commercial about as quick as I did with "Empire State of Mind."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You're just **** out of luck if the Seminoles play offense like this, they've already got all the points they need. If they could score like this every night they'd have as good a shot at the title as anyone.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So what's your thought - HKF. Did the BE deserve 11 teams, but they were just horribly overseeded (should have had more teams in the 5-12 lines)? Or did they not deserve that many? Perhaps I am bias going with that first view


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

So much for chalk in this tournament:

1 One Seed Out (Big East)
1 Two Seed Out (Big East)
2 Three Seeds Out (Big East, Big Ten)
2 Four Seeds Out (Big East, Big 12)


Today has knocked four pod teams out of the sweet 16.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm excited to see Eric Atkins mature over the next few years. He is going to be a really good player when its all said and done.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I grew as sick of this Alicia Keys/HP commercial about as quick as I did with "Empire State of Mind."


Haha.. that damn Napa Cardiology commercial is annoying too


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWW YOORRRRKKK*

It's literally on every commercial break. STFU already. I'd rather listen to Rebecca Black shill computers at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame with their six seniors, being totally taken apart.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Haha.. that damn Napa Cardiology commercial is annoying too


I like the customer singing backup. And the eye chart at the end. 

Come to think of it, I like that one. The NAPA marketing department is full of geniuses.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's the Miller Lite one that annoys me at this point...I've seen that one a thousand times it seems....Why'd you get t'ed up idiot?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

5 point possession for Notre Dame - its only about 98% over now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> So what's your thought - HKF. Did the BE deserve 11 teams, but they were just horribly overseeded (should have had more teams in the 5-12 lines)? Or did they not deserve that many? Perhaps I am bias going with that first view


Deserved 11, without question they did. However, I had UConn, Syracuse, Louisville, Notre Dame and Pitt in the Sweet Sixteen. The only team I had in the Final Four was Syracuse. However, Marquette beat them. What are you going to do? Marquette proved they could beat them during the regular season so it's not a shock they beat Syracuse (and Syracuse had a chance to win the game). 

Ultimately, I didn't think the Big East had a great team all year. I thought they had a great player who unfortunately had a very young team around him. You put Kemba on Pitt and that team is still playing. Cincinnati also could have been Florida State in this tournament but really got screwed being placed with UConn. Cincinnati could have made an Elite Eight run. They were big, long, athletic, played defense and had a couple of good shooters too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hansbrough is not impressing the scouts in Latvia. He might have to play in the Philippines.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I just don't like the surname Abromaitis. Don't like it a bit.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I hate to be the fan that says the only reason the other team won, was because we lost it.
> 
> Scoop was Scoop at the end, and their was other headscratchers, but at the same time credit to Marquette for being right there with five minutes to go.


Marquette might have been passable down the stretch, but barely. DJO hit the big 3, but other than that it wasn't much. Syracuse gave them plenty of easy looks. This was a clear case of Syracuse screwing up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Abromatis has to stop shooting. He hasn't made a shot all night.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Hansbrough is not impressing the scouts in Latvia. He might have to play in the Philippines.


:laugh: Ruthless. 

Even as a supporter of ND basketball I didn't think he deserved Big East POY. He really isn't much better than a McAlarney, he just played on a better team with a far better coaching job by Brey.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East is going to be 9-9 after the first weekend.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Singleton could make for a pretty decent LeBron doppelganger.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

One of Florida St or VCU will make the elite 8! Amazing how that side of the bracket has played out.

Kansas will have a 10/11/12 seed in their regional. Things have really played out nice for them.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Marquette might have been passable down the stretch, but barely. DJO hit the big 3, but other than that it wasn't much. Syracuse gave them plenty of easy looks. This was a clear case of Syracuse screwing up.


It was a case of Syracuse making too many mistakes - just wanted to give the Eagles some respect.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Florida State's defense is almost NBA level.

Their offense, on the other hand, is very, very NCAA level.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Singleton wants to become an NBA player, he is going to have to learn how to make a 15-foot jumper from the baseline and the top of the key. If he can do that, he can be an all world defensive player with decent offense.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> So what's your thought - HKF. Did the BE deserve 11 teams, but they were just horribly overseeded (should have had more teams in the 5-12 lines)? Or did they not deserve that many? Perhaps I am bias going with that first view


I don't know if you can say they didn't deserve the # of teams or that they were overseeded. The resumes make it pretty obvious the way it had to be. I don't know if there's ever been such a large pool of quality wins for teams from a specific conference to pick up, though. They did so well in the non-conference, all teams had to do was protect home court in a couple of their games and they were going to have a better resume than teams in the other power conferences. 

I could see West Virginia, Georgetown and St John's being seeded a little lower, I thought Marquette's seed was too low.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Bob Sura was a baller.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Florida State's defense is almost NBA level.
> 
> Their offense, on the other hand, is very, very NCAA level.


It's better then the Toronto Raptors but they don't have to cover up for that big sissy Andrea Bargnani either which makes it easier for them.

Althought the Raptors defence is not NBA level either,


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow a Charlie Ward, Sam Cassell and Bob Sura sighting. The funny thing is if Leonard Hamilton could just get more than one great guard at a time (he had Toney Douglas), the Seminoles would be Final Four contenders.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think there's any doubt that SIngleton will play in the NBA...Right now he'd just be a specialist, but he's one of the few players I've seen who is literally good enough to make it in the NBA on defense alone. If he wants to be more than a specialist he needs to improve his offense.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I used to love some of those Seminole team's around 1992/1993 - Sura, Ward, Cassell, Edwards. That team had talent, but never really accomplised much.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You watch Florida State play defense and wonder how the hell Virginia Tech beat them and how they lost at Auburn. But they have some good losses this year. To UNC, Florida, Butler and Ohio State. 

FSU plays 9 guys who are 6'4 or bigger. Too much length(no ****).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I used to love some of those Seminole team's around 1992/1993 - Sura, Ward, Cassell, Edwards. That team had talent, but never really accomplised much.


Two of those guys were JUCO transfers (Rodney Dobard, Sam Cassell). Florida State lost in '93 to that Jamal Mashburn lead Kentucky team that got beat by the Fab Five. That FSU team was good. Jason Kidd ended Bobby Hurley's career that year as well. I saw that video on youtube a few months ago. Good memories.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Singleton missed some of those games...and their guard play is extremely erratic. Kinchen plays well they're tough, but some times he does not.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

It's always creepy in the studio when they're introducing the panel, and Steve Smith and other guys are schmoozing and acting natural, and Seth Davis is staring dead into the camera with a giant Norman Bates smile frozen on his face.

Watch for it. It happens almost every time.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Thank god McCamey & Tisdale are gone after this game.


Weren't you arguing with me early this season about how good McCamey was and disagreed when I said he was a knucklehead?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> You watch Florida State play defense and wonder how the hell Virginia Tech beat them and how they lost at Auburn. But they have some good losses this year. To UNC, Florida, Butler and Ohio State.
> 
> FSU plays 9 guys who are 6'4 or bigger. Too much length(no ****).


Yeah they clearly have a recruiting focus. The only problem about great defense and even mediocre offense is that if a team gets hot you can't stay with them. Last team with even a similar offense/defense split to make the Final Four was LSU in 2006, but they were MUCH better on offense (and they weren't good). These kinds of teams generally go out early. Credit to FSU for winning a couple games, but they should be going out shortly.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Florida St can be erratic sometimes and they typically do not score well on the road but they can be extremely tough at times. We blew them out at home and I think almost hung 90 points on them, but then the 2nd time we played them, they played us extremely tough and we only scrapped it out on a Barnes gamewinning 3.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> It's always creepy in the studio when they're introducing the panel, and Steve Smith and other guys are schmoozing and acting natural, and Seth Davis is staring dead into the camera with a giant Norman Bates smile frozen on his face.
> 
> Watch for it. It happens almost every time.


:laugh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Should we have seen this coming, envisioned that rising coaching star Shaka Smart would be standing in front of a jubilant VCU locker room on Sunday, shouting to his players, “What do the guys who were talking about us have to say now? NOTHING!” No. The truth is that the Rams are playing out of their minds. This is a team that ranked in the high 60s in efficiency on kenpom.com before the weekend, and had a defense that ranked outside the top 100. It proceeded to hold USC to its lowest points per possession of the season (0.78), and Georgetown to its fifth-lowest (0.91). Then the Rams, powered by the shooting of Bradford Burgess and the assistability of Joey Rodriguez (11 dimes, no turnovers), went into a new gear offensively against Purdue, shredding the Boilermakers’ top-10 D to the tune of 1.48 PPP. It was the most PPP Purdue had given up all season by a wide, wide margin — the second-most successful team was Ohio State at a mere 1.23 PPP. If the numbers confuse you, we’ll put it in layman’s terms: VCU’s offense was an absolute joy to watch.
> 
> http://tourney.si.com/2011/03/21/state-of-the-dance-an-extravaganza-with-an-epidemic/?eref=sihp


1.48 PPP? That IS crazy.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> I don't think there's any doubt that SIngleton will play in the NBA...Right now he'd just be a specialist, but he's one of the few players I've seen who is literally good enough to make it in the NBA on defense alone. If he wants to be more than a specialist he needs to improve his offense.


He could also be the worst offensive player in the league from day 1, very similar to a Reggie Evans or Ben Wallace in that regard.

I really don't understand how Florida St is one of about 4 teams to show up for this tournament, but I never would have imagined it a week ago. I've NEVER seen Florida St show up for a game, let alone a big game. 

Seminoles always had this type of potential, but to go an entire season confirming everything we've come to expect from Hamilton-coached teams and then to blow up in the tournament...its just something you almost never see.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Weren't you arguing with me early this season about how good McCamey was and disagreed when I said he was a knucklehead?


Yeah but that was probably a few months ago.. kid is talented.. but cant put together a full game.. when he did it was rare. I just wish the Illini had kids that played with more effort/energy/etc. As the season progressed he took a big fall in my fan of him.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Yeah but that was probably a few months ago.. kid is talented.. but cant put together a full game.. when he did it was rare. I just wish the Illini had kids that played with more effort/energy/etc. As the season progressed he took a big fall in my fan of him.


Think Bruce Weber could ever get fired? I mean, aside from when he had that great year with Self's guys, his teams have been disappointing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Think Bruce Weber could ever get fired? I mean, aside from when he had that great year with Self's guys, his teams have been disappointing.


Sadly, I just dont ever see it happening.. he shouldnt even still be here but is..


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What is Weber's bigger problem - recruiting or not getting enough out of his players? Could be both, but what is the bigger issue.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> What is Weber's bigger problem - recruiting or not getting enough out of his players? Could be both, but what is the bigger issue.


Oh god.. thats a tough one.. his recruiting in Illinois did pick up after the Eric Gordon stuff (well finally the past year or two).. has talented kids.. I just dont think he gets the most out of them.. so I suppose the 2nd issue..


----------



## NCAAHoops101 (Mar 24, 2011)

It was much easier last week when all of the games were played throughout the day. Now I have to sit at work, watching the clock until I can start watching hoops again.

For you who are in a similar situation, I've got a solid solution. Check out these NCAA tournament trivia games and quizzes. They've got all of the teams in the tourney, stats on past tourneys, players, coaches, etc. If you deem yourself any sort of college hoops nut, you'll love this stuff.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> The thing is they kinda aren't. They have a lot of athletes but they are EXTREMELY vulnerable. I honestly think UNC will beat them by about 25 unless they lay an egg. Zeller and Henson could combine for 60 points easy.





Nimreitz said:


> It really won't matter. I don't think Marquette can shoot over UNC's perimeter length and I REALLY don't think there is ANYONE on Marquette who can play enough post defense to make this competitive.


At least I got 1 prediction right this March.


----------

